# Erster eigener DSL-Anschluss - einige offene Fragen



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Seit Samstag wohne ich jetzt das erste mal alleine und als anständiger Nerd will ich natürlich auch ins Internet - momentan habe ich dafür die Vodafone-LTE-Box meiner Eltern ausgeliehen. Da das aber kein Dauerzustand bleiben soll (schon allein des begrenzten Datenvolumens wegen), will ich mir so schnell wie möglich einen eigenen DSL-Anschluss zulegen.
Was die Tarife betrifft, habe ich mich für diesen hier entschieden, der laut Kabel BW auch bei mir verfügbar ist: 2play PREMIUM 100 - Kabel BW

Einige Fragen sind aber noch offen:

1. Ich wohne in einem Hochhaus - wie teile ich dem DSL-Anbieter mit, "in welche Wohnung er das Internet liefern muss" (wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine )?
2. Taugt der W-Lan-Router von Kabel BW etwas? Versorgt werden mein Rechner über LAN und über W-Lan mein Notebook, mein Smartphone und evtl. mein Raspberry Pi.
3. Was passiert, wenn ich während der Vertragslaufzeit umziehen sollte? Kann ich meinen DSL-Anschluss dann einfach mitnehmen?
4. Laut Kabel BW muss eine "Multimedia-Dose" bei mir installiert werden, geht das überhaupt einfach so in einer Mietwohnung? Oder ist damit der normale Anschluss für Telefone oder Fernseher gemeint?

Ich hoffe, meine Fragen sind nicht zu doof 


Grüße,

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## MyArt (28. August 2013)

1. Das fragt er dann schon, ggf. muss eh ein Techniker vorbei kommen.
2. Standard, bgn halt! 
3. Wenn es an deinem neuen Standort verfügbar ist im Normalfall ja. Siehe AGBs falls es anders sein sollte.
4. Ja


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

1. Alles klar  dann muss ich mir da ja keinen Kopf machen.
2. Gut, das reicht mir aus ^^
3. Dann schau ich mal in die AGBs
4. Bedeutet das "Ja", dass damit dieser Anschluss gemeint ist, an dem ich auch meinen Fernseher anschließe? Der mit den drei Buchsen? Falls es wichtig ist: ich habe TV über DVB-T, keine Satellitenschüssel


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

4. Du hast aber schon eine normale Anschlussdose in der Wohnung? Wieso schaust du dann nicht darüber Fernsehen?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

Also ich schau ja schon über DVB-T (ist ja Antenne, nicht?) fern - mir geht es bei 4. aber darum, dass ich laut Kabel BW für das Internet eine "Multimedia-Dose" brauche und nicht sicher bin, ob ich so eine habe bzw. ob ich so eine ohne weiteres "nachrüsten" kann.

Ok, da ich mich mit der Materie nicht wirklich auskenne, lade ich lieber mal zwei Bilder hoch, damit wir alle wissen, was genau ich denn in der Wohnung habe 
Hier wären dann mal Bilder von meiner "TV-Dose" und dem Telefonanschluss:

Edit: in der linken Buchse auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich meinen Fernseher angeschlossen


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

Die Telefondose ist uninteressant. Die rechte ist die ganz normale Kabeldose. Die wird dann gegen ne Multimediadose getauscht. Wenn dort dein Fernseher drin hast, schaust du aber nicht über DVB-T, sondern über Kabel (DVB-C).


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

Gut, das heißt dann, dass der Servicemensch hier reinspaziert, die alte Dose rausnimmt und die neue reinpackt? Und es mussen keinerlei neue Kabel verlegt werden oder sowas in die Richtung?


----------



## Heretic (28. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an was hinter der dose liegt.

Du bekommst ja so eine 3 Stecker Multimedia Dose als ersatz.
Der dritte Stecker muss ja irgendwo hin führen.

Da kommen dann nur folgende Möglichkeiten.
- Dahinter ist schon ein fertiges Blindkabel
- Dahinter ist nix. Neues Kabel muss druch die Wand zur Hauswand gelegt werden.
- Dahinter ist nix. Neues Kabel wird durch einen Freien Schacht gelegt.

Das wird der Techniker dir schon dann erklären.
Im Normal fall ist das auch kein Problem mit dem Vermieter beim Verlegen.
Die Kosten werden oft von Kabel BW (oder anderen Anbieter) als "Werbe Kosten" übernommen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

Na das hört sich doch super an 
Dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen das ganze mal bestellen und schauen, was der Techniker dazu sagt.

Danke für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was hinter der dose liegt.
> 
> Du bekommst ja so eine 3 Stecker Multimedia Dose als ersatz.
> Der dritte Stecker muss ja irgendwo hin führen.
> ...



Für die dritte (oder evt. sogar 4. Buchse) wird doch kein extra Kabel benötigt. Es wird immer nur ein Kabel an eine Dose angeschlossen. Außer es ist ne Durchgangsdose, dann geht ein Kabel wieder raus zur nächsten Dose. Wenn er bereits über die Dose Fernsehen schaut, sind die Vorraussetzungen schon mal nicht schlecht. Der Techniker schaut nach ob auf der Leitung alle Werte in Ordnung sind und wird dann eine 3 oder 4 Loch MMD mit entsprechender Dämfung (hohe Dämpung bei starken Leitungswerten, niedrige Dämfung bei schlechte Leitungswerten) einbauen.


----------



## Heretic (28. August 2013)

Wie ich sagte. Es kommt drauf an welche Kabel liegen.

Wir haben auch vorher schon Fersehn gehabt (Kabel war auch 100% Leistungsfähig). 
Dennoch musste ein weiteres Kabel gelegt werden. Das jetztige Fernsehn kann schließlich von einem Anderen Anbieter geliefert werden.


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

Das kann nicht sein. Es gibt immer nur einen Kabelanbieter im Haus. Außerdem kann man gar nicht 2 Kabel in eine Dose einspeisen. Es gibt eigentlich nur einen Grund für ein für ein neues Kabel, wenn bereits eins liegt. Und zwar wenn auf dem Kabel zuviel Signalverlust ist oder garkein Signal anliegt.


----------



## Heretic (28. August 2013)

Kann es vilt sein das wir gerade aneinander vorbei reden ?

Ich habe nirgends gesagt das 2 Kabel über 1 Anschluss laufen sollen.

Nur wenn er die 2 Stecker dose hat wie auf der 1 Seite zu sehen.

Und nicht diese : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll den da das Modem anschlossen werden ? Jetzt steh ich aufn Schlauch und bin verwirrt wie das gehen soll ?

https://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/service/schnelleinstieg/was-benoetige-ich/


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

Na die 2 Loch Dose wird dann gegen eine 3 oder 4 Loch Dose ausgetauscht. Dadurch ändert sich aber nichts an der Verkabelung. Es führt jetzt ein Kabel in die alte Dose und genau dieses Kabel wird dann mit der neuen Dose verbunden.
Im Grunde genommen kann man das Modem mittels Adapter auch an eine 2 Loch Dose anschließen, sofern die Signalpegel passen.


----------



## Heretic (28. August 2013)

Nagut. Recht hast du ja.

aber dann frag ich mich warum bei uns ein extra Kabel kommen musste.
Der Techniker erkläre extra , das der Inet Anschluss nicht immer mit im fernseh Kabel steckt
Und bei allen anderen die ich kenne ist das genauso gelaufen

Oder hast du da präzise angaben wann das wie gehandhabt wird?


----------



## Decrypter (28. August 2013)

> Na die 2 Loch Dose wird dann gegen eine 3 oder 4 Loch Dose ausgetauscht. Dadurch ändert sich aber nichts an der Verkabelung.



Das ist schon richtig. Aber nur, wenn das Netz Sternförmig vorhanden ist. Denn für Internet via Kabel muß der Anschluss schon als eigene Leitung in den Keller führen, wo die entsprechende Technik ist. Jede Whg hat seine eigene TV Leitung. Ist aber das TV Netz in Baumstruktur vorhanden, also die TV Leitung von TV Dose zur TV Dose verlegt, führt kein Weg an einer seperaten TV Leitung vorbei. Baumstruktur wurde in Mietshäusern früher sehr häufig verlegt, weils deutlich günstiger in der Installation ist.

Und muß also eine neue Leitung verlegt werden, so ist dazu zwingend die Einwilligung Vermieters nötig. Und wenn der sich quer stellen sollte, kann man dann als Mieter auch nichts machen. Denn verpflichtet dazu ist der Vermieter absolut nicht.


----------



## robbe (28. August 2013)

Von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört. Bei den Kabelanbietern, kommen Inet und TV immer über das selbe Kabel. Das Erdkabel kommt ins Haus rein, Signal wird verstärkt und dann auf die Wohnungen verteilt. Dabei bekommt jede Wohnung bzw. Dose nur ein Kabel. Es kommt zwar auch vor, das mehrere Kabel in der Dose ankommen, dann sind die restlichen aber tote Kabel die irgendwann mal durch neuere ersetzt wurden. 
Das Internet und TV Signale aber durch 2 verschiedene Kabel ankommen gibt es nicht. Dann müsste das Signal ja an der Kabelanlage aufgesplittet werden, was garnicht möglich ist. 
Und wie gesagt, 2 Kabelanbieter im Haus gibt es auch nicht. Das würde bedeuten, 2 Hausanschlüsse, 2 Kabelanlagen und 2 kabel in jede Wohnung, das gibt es einfach nicht.



Decrypter schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig. Aber nur, wenn das Netz  Sternförmig vorhanden ist. Denn für Internet via Kabel muß der Anschluss  schon als eigene Leitung in den Keller führen, wo die entsprechende  Technik ist. Jede Whg hat seine eigene TV Leitung. Ist aber das TV Netz  in Baumstruktur vorhanden, also die TV Leitung von TV Dose zur TV Dose  verlegt, führt kein Weg an einer seperaten TV Leitung vorbei.  Baumstruktur wurde in Mietshäusern früher sehr häufig verlegt, weils  deutlich günstiger in der Installation ist.
> 
> Und muß also eine  neue Leitung verlegt werden, so ist dazu zwingend die Einwilligung  Vermieters nötig. Und wenn der sich quer stellen sollte, kann man dann  als Mieter auch nichts machen. Denn verpflichtet dazu ist der Vermieter  absolut nicht.


 
Leider so nicht richtig. Baumstruktur ist zwar keine schöne Sache, aber auch hier ist Internet Problemlos möglich. Wieso sollte das auch nicht gehen? Das das Kabel von Dose zu Dose geht hindert ja nicht daran, da Internet drüber zu schicken. So lange an der Dose alle Leitungswerte in Ordnung sind, ist es völlig egal ob das kabel direkt zur Anlage führt oder noch 100 andere Dosen dazwischen sind.
Es gibt im Grunde nur eine Variante wo das nicht funktioniert, wenn irgendwo im Strang eine Dose mit integriertem Rückkanalsperrfilter verbaut ist. Das kommt aber sehr selten vor. Hauptproblem bei Baum ist ebend immer, dass das Signal mit jeder Dose schwächer wird. Aber dafür gibt es ja dann Dosen mit geringer Dämpfung oder der Verstärker wird höher gedreht.


----------



## guss (29. August 2013)

Wenn Kabel-BW bei der Bestellung sagt, dass Inet geht, dann macht der Rest der Techniker. Ob das Kabel geht oder nicht prüft er vor Ort. Bei mir in der Mietwohnung sind 5 oder 6 Kabeldosen über die Zimmer verteilt. Genau an zwei Dosen war Internet möglich. Ich vermute, dass die anderen irgendwo tot enden. In einer Mietwohnung ist alles möglich.

Da ich das Telefon nicht brauche, habe ich den reinen 100mbit Vertrag genommen. Der ist monatlich 5 EUR günstiger. Im Mai, als ich bestellt habe, wollten die extra Kohle für WLAN. Habe ich natürlich nicht bestellt und dann trotzdem die Fritzbox mit WLAN bekommen. 

Was Du noch beachten solltest: Als Neukunde bekommst Du bei Kabel-BW standardmässig keine öffentliche IPv4 Adresse mehr (siehe dazu Dual-Stack Lite (DS-Lite)). Wenn Du also einen Server betreiben, DynDNS verwenden, Peer-to-Peer Programme nutzen willst, usw. bekommst Du Probleme. Bei mir hat eine freundliche Mail an den Kundenservice, dass ich das beruflich benötige, ausgereicht um wieder eine öffentliche IPv4 zu bekommen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. August 2013)

guss schrieb:


> Was Du noch beachten solltest: Als Neukunde bekommst Du bei Kabel-BW standardmässig keine öffentliche IPv4 Adresse mehr (siehe dazu Dual-Stack Lite (DS-Lite)). Wenn Du also einen Server betreiben, DynDNS verwenden, Peer-to-Peer Programme nutzen willst, usw. bekommst Du Probleme. Bei mir hat eine freundliche Mail an den Kundenservice, dass ich das beruflich benötige, ausgereicht um wieder eine öffentliche IPv4 zu bekommen.


 
Danke für die Info! Ich will nämlich nen klinen FTP-Server aufsetzen, da brauche ich dann auch IPv4, oder? (Hab mich bisher nur grob damit auseinandergesetzt und bisher nur an der Fritzbox meiner Eltern damit experimentiert )


----------



## guss (29. August 2013)

Ja brauchst Du. So was mit IPv6 zu realisieren halte ich im Moment noch für unrealistisch.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. August 2013)

Alles klar, dann melde ich mich mal beim Support von Kabel BW, wenn es so weit ist


----------

